# Mantis Tiller



## Spit (Nov 3, 2006)

I have a 20 year old Mantis Tiller (made by Echo?) that I picked up on the side of the road. It seemed to run great for about 3 tanks of gas (after I put in new pump & metering diaphrams, and replaced the primer bulb. Anway after the 3 tanks of gas it would only start on choke and stall out as soon as it was taken off choke or even while still choked.

I took the carb apart and found some real fine tan colored sediment in the carb...I found a whole bunch more of this in the gas tank...it seemed like it was the color of the Walbro gas pickup filter... so a question I have is can these pickup filters start to shed fibers when they are shot? Interesting that it was a Walbro filter because its a Zama carb.

I ended up replacing the in inlet needle as it seemed to stick and I changed the fuel pick-up and gas line and the return line with some new fuel line. I was able to get it running and keep it running. But I'm not real impressed with the ease of cold starting. I do not have the gauge to set the needle lever correctly so I'm not sure if I have that excactly right or not. Any suggestions on adjusting the lever? 

Once started it seems to run great! I'm think that I have the idle setting on the carb adjusted okay. These tillers are to be started without squeezing the throttle. I believe that I am to prime it 4-5 times and with the choke on try to start it then go to 1/2 choke or no choke...anyway it doesn' want to start..If I squeeze the throttle a little it would pop.. Does this mean I have the throttle speed adjustment too low? I was trying to adjust it like a chain saw or a clutch weed wacker where the chain or head doesn't spin when it idles. But I was doing this with the tiller/tines off of the ground and I know the weight of the tiller would keep the tines from spinning at a higher rpm. 

Any ideas and comments welcome.

Thanks Spit


----------



## Don L (Jul 14, 2012)

I've seen the old style Stilh fuel filters disentegrate and cause what you describe.
To start a Mantis tiller I lay it on it's side and hold the throttle open while starting.This keeps the tines out of contact with the ground and you can put your knee on it to hold it while cranking.


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

For what it's worth, we don't bother with rebuilding those carbs. given the cost.
The original carbs. were replaced with C1U-K54, but there's a newer one I don't have the number though in my head, only in a file at work. Price a K54 online...you'll see what I mean. Guaranteed results for the price.

Mantis is a Little Wonder company, and they have used Echo engines for years, the most common being an SV2AE.


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

From my carb. file...
Mantis engine carb. C1U-K46 NLA R/B C1U-K54A, and C1U-K82 is most updated version
BUT USE MANTIS OEM carb. is only $4 more and then mantis warranty etc. covers it instead of Zama, P/N A02100-1091.

You can buy the Zama at almost any local dealer, either at a Little Wonder / Mantis / Classen dealer, or either online (such as Sears). If you deal with a local dealer and have a problem, they're more apt to stand behind it and help you...I doubt an online company would take it back once it's had fuel in it.

I strongly suggest ALWAYS replacing fuel lines, as they often have a gum film in them. Let them dry, and if white or green inside replace them. It should go without saying, new carb, new fuel filter as well.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

In addition to what Paul suggested, I would also recommend using the pre-mix fuel. It's a premium octane and has no alcohol in it, and will stay good for a long time as compared to most fuel that's available. It's a little expensive, but well worth it for equipment that does not get regular use. 

I put a new carburetor on my Mantis tiller last year, along with all new fuel lines and filter and tank grommet. I know I am not going to use this tool on a regular basis, but when I pulled it out last month, it started right up with the fuel I left in it.


----------



## Spit (Nov 3, 2006)

Thanks for the advice! I was pretty sure that the fine junk in the gas was from the fuel filter.. its good to hear that someone else has seen it too, and that I'm not nuts! the tip on laying it on its side is a good one too
Thanks again
Spit


----------



## Tuxedo (Dec 14, 2011)

I have a Mantis tiller if you want it, come and get it! LOL serious! Theses Fuckers SUCK - Big time !


----------

